# Pistols - Where to buy



## Inch (25 Oct 2005)

There's a few pistols I've got my eye on, like a Glock 17 for starters. I've found a few online places like Ellwood Epps in Orillia to purchase pistols from but I was hoping there were a few of you out there with some experience that could point a first time buyer in the right direction. Either online or gun shops in NS or NB. 

So to put it bluntly, where did you guys get your hardware?


----------



## KevinB (25 Oct 2005)

No experience in NB, NS.  Maybe PM MarkC as he just came back from Gagetown.

 The Shooting Edge in Calgary, Wolverine Supplies of Virden Manitoba and P&D Enterprises of Edmonton are the three I tend to stick too.


----------



## Popurhedoff (26 Oct 2005)

If your looking for a Glock... and you are current Military or LEO or retired Military or LEO (Law Enforcement Officer) you can purchase a new Glock 17 (9mm) for $743.00 CDN from Police Ordnance in Ontario.   I got mine with the extended mag release and Tritium night sights.
Go here and then select the "Specials" tab   

http://www.policeordnance.com/

If your interested in the Grand Power K100, it is only $595.00 CDN,   you can find many different styles of pistols there at Marstar 

http://www.marstar.ca/

Pictured are the Springfield Armoury XD40 Tactical,   Glock 17C with OKO reflex sight, and the Glock 17






Here is my Norinco NP30 1911 .45ACP double stack,   $441.00 + 49.99 for the grips


----------



## NavyShooter (4 Nov 2005)

There's not much selection for gunshops in NS.

Try Freedom Ventures though.

http://www.freedomventures.ca/freedom_ventures_about_us.htm

They don't have a storefront, but they can get a bunch of stuff in.

NS


----------



## Inch (4 Nov 2005)

Good stuff, thanks gents.


----------



## paracowboy (4 Nov 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> P&D Enterprises of Edmonton


who dis? Where dey at?


----------



## KevinB (4 Nov 2005)

http://www.p-d-ent.com/

10552 â â€œ 115th Street
Edmonton, Alberta
T5H 3K6


----------



## BSmith12 (4 Nov 2005)

I hope to get myself a Desert Eagle .50 after a few years of service.
A 7 round clip may be smaller than average, but they pack a heck of a shot and they make me feel warm inside.   :blotto:
Does anyone know where these hand-cannons can be purchased?
I get goosebumps just thinking about them.


----------



## KevinB (4 Nov 2005)

A buddy of mine bought a Desert Eagle in 44mag after Somalia (or shortly after leave) -- shoot it first - they are tres big, and most cannot get their hand around them -- the 50AE is worse (he sold his a few weeks after buying it)


----------



## BSmith12 (4 Nov 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> A buddy of mine bought a Desert Eagle in 44mag after Somalia (or shortly after leave) -- shoot it first - they are tres big, and most cannot get their hand around them -- the 50AE is worse (he sold his a few weeks after buying it)


I've got big hands. Woohoo!   :akimbo:


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Nov 2005)

ppphhhhtt...Desert Eagle...overated...aren't they prohibited?

You'd need to be the Governator to properly handle it. Pointless weapon IMHO


----------



## paracowboy (4 Nov 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> ppphhhhtt...Desert Eagle...overated...aren't they prohibited?
> 
> You'd need to be the Governator to properly handle it. Pointless weapon IMHO


no, Restricted. As a weapon, totally useless. As a big, shiny toy that makes loud noises, totally awesome! But it's an awfully expensive toy, and you really can't fire it too often in one day.

Thanks, Kev. Gotta stroll on down there this weekend.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Nov 2005)

BSmith12 said:
			
		

> I hope to get myself a Desert Eagle .50 after a few years of service.
> A 7 round clip may be smaller than average, but they pack a heck of a shot and they make me feel warm inside.    :blotto:
> Does anyone know where these hand-cannons can be purchased?
> I get goosebumps just thinking about them.



LOL another one for the LCF club (Look Cool Factor)


----------



## BSmith12 (4 Nov 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> LOL another one for the LCF club (Look Cool Factor)


I'm all about it! I can also do a good Arnold voice impersonation.
...
"Muh nayum iz Ahnuld, I am zah Guvenatah!"


----------



## blacktriangle (8 Nov 2005)

where do I get my grenades?  ???


----------



## In the light of things (8 Nov 2005)

anyone know where to get a Remington 700P TWS [preferably composite stock re-inforced with Du Pont Kevlar and fibreglass]

Saw one at www.roninsports.com but I don't know how credible that site is, and its $2,699.00 there, anyone know someone with a better price. [new, or used if in good condition with no scratches].

Also, any snipers know of any good civy rifles?  Trying to cut the budget


----------



## redleafjumper (8 Nov 2005)

I like the Remington 700 series the Varmint Special (short action) .308 is quite nice; mine shoots sub MOA out of the box.  Remington's Sendero is also a good choice for long action magnum calibres.  Pair them up with a good shooting sling and a nice Leupold Scope (3.5 x 10 Vari-X III on the VS and 10x Mk 4 on the Sendero) and you are in business.  These make good mid-range target rifles.  If you have lots of money then cast your net into the Arctic Warfare Special in .338 Lapua or perhaps a PSG 1.  There are many quality rifles in reasonable price ranges depending on the purpose.  For general hunting, I like the Remington 700 BDL DM in .300 win mag with a 3 x 9 Vari-X Leupold scope. Remington arms are very good value for the money, I'm not big on the Winchesters, though I own a few, they just don't seem to perform as well.

What distances are you shooting, what sort of conditions and for what purpose?  Hunting, target, competition?  Stock choice, wood or synthetic depends on the use and individual taste.  Synthetics certainly perform better in rough weather.

edited to fix typo


----------



## In the light of things (8 Nov 2005)

It's for urban sharpshooter training, I picked the 700P TWS because it seems to be the best choice; short barrel, trusted company, comfortable handling from what I remember.  Probably a .223, maybe .308.  All weather conditions.


----------



## redleafjumper (8 Nov 2005)

Hmmm,  I think you are a little out of place here.  Perhaps I might direct you to our Tonka section...


note to self: Remember to check profiles of commando wannabes.  When they are blank it's usually for a reason.

edited to add note to self


----------



## KevinB (9 Nov 2005)

Remington 700 LTR

or if you want a good light gun the PGWDTI CoyoTi - a short action .308 in a Ti receiver.

Nice avatar BTW  :


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Nov 2005)

In the light of things said:
			
		

> It's for urban sharpshooter training.



 : Well, that ends my interest in this particular thread


----------



## Popurhedoff (9 Nov 2005)

The topic of this thread is "Where to buy Pistols",  precision rifles are a little off topic... how about starting a new thread on Precision/Sniper rifles?

Just a thought ;D


----------



## In the light of things (9 Nov 2005)

Was gonna but I didn't want to spam.

Oh yeah, and it's not for being a commando wannabe, I like to familiarize myself with new/foreign equipment and training.  If I was really a commando wananbe, I wouldn't have put general in capitals or said "jtf2 big tough commando guy with a bigger gun."


----------



## KevinB (9 Nov 2005)

PM sent 

One of two things will happen.


----------



## Cloud Cover (9 Nov 2005)

Road paving equipment time ...


----------



## KevinB (9 Nov 2005)

Yup   
Mind you I need the monthly rate now 8)

to quote Hasher (from LF) 


> Here's your e-ticket to poserville


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (9 Nov 2005)

I thought it was like, next to impossible to buy hand guns in canada?

Someone mentioned something about the military... are they easier to acquire if you a service member?
You still need a license and registration i would assume...  I dunno ive never really thought or looked into this much but I always wanted to own a handy hand cannon.


----------



## KevinB (9 Nov 2005)

Handguns just require a Possesion and Acquisition (PAL) license for restricted firearms and you belonging to a range.

 Being in the CF makes it no easier or harder.


----------



## In the light of things (9 Nov 2005)

Although certain weapons/equipment can only be sold to military/LE members.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Nov 2005)

In the light of things said:
			
		

> Although certain weapons/equipment can only be sold to military/LE members.


If that were so, I can buy any gun I wished.

Totally worded wrong, don't you think?


----------



## KevinB (9 Nov 2005)

In the light of things said:
			
		

> Although certain weapons/equipment can only be sold to military/LE members.



entirely false.

 There are itmes that are LEO/MIL only but an individual cannot purchase them.  Being a LEO or MIL member simply allows you to use tools at the job.  After work you are completely at the mercy of the CFC and the Canadian Criminal code


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Nov 2005)

...and one would think someone from the Ski Team would know this,...no?


----------



## In the light of things (9 Nov 2005)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ...and one would think someone from the Ski Team would know this,...no?



Like I said Kevin... way too seriously.

Anyway, does anyone know if this is a good deal

   Price: $2,699
  Type: Remington 700
Caliber: .308 Winchester
 Model: Police TWS
Scope: Leupold  VX-III 3.5-10x40mm with Duplex w/ lens covers
 Stock: Composite, reinforced with Kevlar and Fibreglass
 Finish: Black, Non-reflective, with sling swivel studs

extra: Harris bipod, Pelican hard case, Michaels I" quick adjuct sling, some gun care products


----------



## KevinB (9 Nov 2005)

Okay try to break the package up into its pieces

Remmy 700 shortaction ~ 920 (ish) (wholesale sports)
Leupy scope M3LR ~ 950 once again Wholesale sports)
 bases (manufacturer?) unk -- if they are crappy Leupy dovel tails $50 -- if they are good one $200+
Pelican case ~ 250

 Harris bipod - $75-125 depending upon model.


 1) Skip the Duplex scope -- it is impossible to range with.

 2) Sling is ass - get one of Mike Millers (Tactical Intervention Specialists) Quik Cuff slings.



I would say skip it (the package)

 buy it from Wholesale - save money - buy ammo and go down south to a good school for some training.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Jan 2006)

If you are a OR living on base, what are the regs for having your own firearms? I take it that they don’t allow you to install your own gun cabinet in the barracks.

For someone on private wages that want to own their own pistol, I would recommend that you get the Norinco Nz-85B or one of their 1911’s , decent gun for a price that even a private can afford.


----------



## Armymatters (17 Jan 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> If you are a OR living on base, what are the regs for having your own firearms? I take it that they don’t allow you to install your own gun cabinet in the barracks.
> 
> For someone on private wages that want to own their own pistol, I would recommend that you get the Norinco Nz-85B or one of their 1911’s , decent gun for a price that even a private can afford.



Nothing like a good old Chinese gun... my grandfather served in the PLA at the time of the Chinese Civil War... when I went to China a few years ago, he let me see his service Type 56 Carbine (a copy of the Simonov SKS rifle) that he owned when he retired in the 1970's.


----------



## Thompson_JM (18 Jan 2006)

speaking of chinese guns...

ive read a couple reviews on the Norinco NP-22 and they said it was pretty good. anyone have 1st hand experiance?

*NP-22 = Norinco Knockoff of Sig-Sauer 226*


cheers
  josh


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Jan 2006)

I have owned one, the grips are junk, but easily replaced, the gun is very nice to shoot, although I found the balance of the NP-34 a little odd.

Unfortunately mine started to have the alloy rails crack at around 2,000 rds, I was able to trade it in at Levers for their NZ-85b. I spoke to both Lever and Marstar on this issue and they both said that they have only had a few each back for this problem. As they are relatively new it is difficult to say if this is a systemic problem or just a faulty batch. I decide to hold off on their alloy designs for a year to see how many other problems crop up. I have seen posts from people that have put 10,000rds through theirs without problems. They are nice to shoot, but I would say the trigger on the NZ is slightly better, but the NP-22 is easier to grip the slide.


----------



## NATO Boy (18 Jan 2006)

Armymatters said:
			
		

> Nothing like a good old Chinese gun... my grandfather served in the PLA at the time of the Chinese Civil War... when I went to China a few years ago, he let me see his service Type 56 Carbine (a copy of the Simonov SKS rifle) that he owned when he retired in the 1970's.



Yeah, I like my Type 56 Carbine too. Just got a VietCong issue SKS chestrig for it this past weekend.


----------



## NavyShooter (20 Jan 2006)

I've put about 2500 rounds or so through my NP-34, no problems encountered yet.

A set of Hogue grips fixes the cheap-ass plastic grips that comes with it.

I did some practice work for a Black Badge course the other night, and found that the limiting factor was not the pistol, but my method of holding it.

I'm leaning towards a G17 though, having heard some very good things about them, I plan to investigate further when I get time/money.  I have another project that's sucking up both of them just now...

NavyShooter


----------



## Armymatters (20 Jan 2006)

I prefer the excellent HK USP... doesn't have a problem with a loose trigger than the SIG's (I find all SIG triggers to be a bit loose, and they don't have a good crisp trigger action), and doesn't cause brass to fly into your face or have a impossibily stiff slide like the GLOCK 17's. But that is my experience with the 3. But all 3 are very accurate and very reliable. If I had to defend myself with any three of them, I would give slight preference to the HK weapon, but any of them would be good in any condition.


----------



## NavyShooter (20 Jan 2006)

Oh, here's a pic of the "project" that's taking up my time/money just now.







Observe the lock....it needs to be locked because it shoots...

Got the magazines today, working on the feed system now.  Unfortunately, it's not going to be belt-fed.  I don't have the engineering expertise to do that kind of fancy stuff! 

NS


----------



## NATO Boy (20 Jan 2006)

NavyShooter

What calibre is it gonna be? (it is reduced in scale right? or am I RTFO!)

looks really cool BTW


----------



## NavyShooter (20 Jan 2006)

Mickey,

.22 LR

10 round mags, getting the mag well machined tomorrow, may have it up and running by the middle of next week.

NS


----------



## NATO Boy (21 Jan 2006)

that's pretty nifty


----------



## The_Falcon (21 Jan 2006)

BSmith12 said:
			
		

> I hope to get myself a Desert Eagle .50 after a few years of service.
> A 7 round clip may be smaller than average, but they pack a heck of a shot and they make me feel warm inside.   :blotto:
> Does anyone know where these hand-cannons can be purchased?
> I get goosebumps just thinking about them.



Try these guys if you are in the hamilton area www.alsimmonsgunshop.on.ca, I went there a few weeks ago when I was visiting my brother in Hamilton they have a Desert Eagle 44 Magnum on display.  If you have a restricted PAL they will let you handle it.  The thing was huge!!!


----------



## Thompson_JM (21 Jan 2006)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Try these guys if you are in the hamilton area www.alsimmonsgunshop.on.ca, I went there a few weeks ago when I was visiting my brother in Hamilton they have a Desert Eagle 44 Magnum on display.  If you have a restricted PAL they will let you handle it.  The thing was huge!!!



Al Simmons, isnt too bad. they are definatly alot more expensive though... I can find much cheaper prices on alot of the merchendise as for as anything made by Norinco simply by going to marstar, or leverarms. but they are a good place to go to accually pick up and handle a weapon or two. 

would I buy there? it all depends on what im purchaseing


----------



## The_Falcon (21 Jan 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> Al Simmons, isnt too bad. they are definatly alot more expensive though... I can find much cheaper prices on alot of the merchendise as for as anything made by Norinco simply by going to marstar, or leverarms. but they are a good place to go to accually pick up and handle a weapon or two.
> 
> would I buy there? it all depends on what im purchaseing



I just put the link there because someone had enquired about Desert Eagles earlier in thread, and I know they have at least one on display that you can pick up and handle.


----------



## Thompson_JM (21 Jan 2006)

oh absolutly.. its a good store, i never said it wasnt... Ive just found that if you want to buy, always shop around for the best price.


----------



## NATO Boy (24 Jan 2006)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Try these guys if you are in the hamilton area www.alsimmonsgunshop.on.ca, I went there a few weeks ago when I was visiting my brother in Hamilton



Heard good things about Al's shop too. One of my friends bought an unissued Type 56 Carbine with EIS as well as an M-305 (Norinco M14 clone.) He told me if you have problems or need repairs on a gun you bought from Al's, he'll have it repaired at no cost. Sounds pretty awesome, I think I'll check the shop out.


----------



## NavyShooter (18 Mar 2006)

Well gang,

Sorry to jump back to a seemingly long-dead topic, but I managed to get a nice day to go to the range with the new toy.

Here's a couple of videos:

(Low res, sorry)

5 MB

http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/econolodge/MVI_2350.AVI

1 MB

http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/econolodge/MVI_2352.AVI

NS


----------

